

Did Google just add Wacom support to chromeOS? - niels_olson
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=194865#c27

======
niels_olson
I submitted this as a bug report back when I got my Cr-48. Just got these
updates in email. Looks promising.

